

Twitter News - kevin_blogs
http://www.miniurl.com/4516

======
icey
Miniurl is pointing to <http://smashingfeeds.com/tweet.php>

Which doesn't appear to be doing anything.

~~~
kevin_blogs
As title suggests, it is a twitter news source...nothing else

~~~
icey
Sorry, when I first went to the link, it was returning a blank page. I see
it's doing more than that now.

